# Feedern im Stilwasser. Vorfachlänge ?



## yfish (28. März 2017)

Ich fange zwar immer meine Fische. Jedoch bin ich mit der Vorfachlänge nicht ganz einig. Wie lang im Flachwasser und wie im Tiefen? Grundsätzlich Feeder ich immer im Stilwasser.
Danke


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. März 2017)

*AW: Feedern im Stilwasser. Vorfachlänge ?*



yfish schrieb:


> Ich fange zwar immer meine Fische. Jedoch bin ich mit der Vorfachlänge nicht ganz einig. Wie lang im Flachwasser und wie im Tiefen? Grundsätzlich Feeder ich immer im Stilwasser.
> Danke



Spielt keine Rolle ob Flach oder Tief. Der Fisch entscheidet das am jeweiligen Angeltag. Ausgelutschte Maden deuten auf zuviel Spiel hin, das Vorfach war zu lang, in diese Kategorie geht auch tiefes Schlucken.

Solltest du ständig Fehlbisse haben, weil zu Früh angeschlagen wird oder aber der Fisch nicht richtig aufnehmen kann sind die Vorfachlängen zu kurz. 

Im kalten Wasser, wenn die Fische langsam sind, nutze ich längen um den Meter, während ich im Sommer zu 50 cm tendiere.


----------



## Ansprechpartner (28. März 2017)

*AW: Feedern im Stilwasser. Vorfachlänge ?*

Entbehrt meiner meinung nach jeder logik, bin aber auch hauptsächlich spinnfischer. |kopfkrat
GRUSS


----------



## feederbrassen (28. März 2017)

*AW: Feedern im Stilwasser. Vorfachlänge ?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Spielt keine Rolle ob Flach oder Tief.



Unterschreibe ich so :q

Als Standartlänge fische ich ca 60-70cm Vorfächer.
Hat sich als gut erwiesen ,worauf man dann Aufbauen kann ,falls man Fehlbisse hat oder sie garnicht erst mitbekommen hat.
Siehe Post von Fantastic Fishing.

Noch ein Tipp:

Nie den Haken erst zu klein wählen,verlierst du den Fisch direkt am Platz war es das erst einmal.
Lieber eine vermeintliche Nummer zu groß wählen und dann endsprechend verbessern falls du die Bisse nicht bekommst.


----------



## Franz_16 (28. März 2017)

*AW: Feedern im Stilwasser. Vorfachlänge ?*

Meine Meinung als Gelegenheits-Feederangler:

Kürzere Vorfächer haben einen besseren Selbsthak-Effekt, wenn die fische sehr vehemment beißen ist die Bissausbeute mit kurzen Vorfächern besser. 

Wenn es eine eher zähe Angelegenheit ist, ist man mit einem langen Vorfach wahrscheinlich besser beraten. 

Die Theorie hinterm Feedern ist ja eigentlich die, dass man auf einem ganz kleinen Spot durch das Futter einen Fressneid erzeugt und die Fische so zum hemmungslosen Anbiss reizt. Wenn man es schafft, diese Theorie umzusetzen kann ein kurzes Vorfach schon wirklich Sinn machen. In der Praxis ist das Problem bei so Wald-und Wiesen Feeder-Anglern wie mir, dass ich nicht gut genug werfe um wirklich auf 50m oder 60m Distanz auf einer Fläche von 1m² zu angeln


----------



## feederbrassen (28. März 2017)

*AW: Feedern im Stilwasser. Vorfachlänge ?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> ...In der Praxis ist das Problem bei so Wald-und Wiesen Feeder-Anglern wie mir, dass ich nicht gut genug werfe um wirklich auf 50m oder 60m Distanz auf einer Fläche von 1m² zu angeln



Dann solltest du das Üben,denn das ist wichtig.:m

Der Selbsthakeffekt ist eh nicht der gleiche wie bei den Festbleimontagen der Karpfenangler.
Reicht aber völlig das der Haken sitzt wenn der Angler pennt.

Zudem ist feedern sehr aktives Fischen,da wird eigentlich alles prompt beantwortet.

Wenn die Fische verhemt beissen solltest du überdies froh sein etwas mehr ,,Spiel" zu haben.
Vor allem wenn die Dicken kommen.
Schnur im Clip oder Gummi,damit man auch immer schön den gleichen Platz trifft.:q
Ruhig  ein 60 er oder 70 er Vorfach drauf ,das passt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. März 2017)

*AW: Feedern im Stilwasser. Vorfachlänge ?*



Ansprechpartner schrieb:


> Entbehrt meiner meinung nach jeder logik, bin aber auch hauptsächlich spinnfischer. |kopfkrat
> GRUSS



Was entbehrt deiner Logik ?


----------



## Bibbelmann (28. März 2017)

*AW: Feedern im Stilwasser. Vorfachlänge ?*

ich bin nicht der Gefragt, aber hab was nicht verstanden


Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> ....
> Im kalten Wasser, wenn die Fische langsam sind, nutze ich längen um den Meter, während ich im Sommer zu 50 cm tendiere.



hab mal gelesen dass man beim Döbelangeln im Fluß im Winter besonders kurze Vorfächer nehmen soll.
Verstehen tu ich es nicht, kann keine praktische Erfahrung beisteuern...
:g


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. März 2017)

*AW: Feedern im Stilwasser. Vorfachlänge ?*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> ich bin nicht der Gefragt, aber hab was nicht verstanden
> 
> 
> hab mal gelesen dass man beim Döbelangeln im Fluß im Winter besonders kurze Vorfächer nehmen soll.
> ...



Wenn es in der Strömung ist, dann sind die Vorfächer in der Regel gestreckt, wodurch die Länge relativ wird. Im Stillwasser lasse ich das Vorfach nach dem Wurf fallen, Strecke die Montage nicht. Dementsprechend entsteht ein Spielraum, der Fisch nimmt nicht sofort Kontakt zur Rutenspitze oder Korb auf.

Umso Kürzer also, desto eher ( auch je nach Montage) wird also der Widerstand oder ein Hakeffekt erzeugt. Im warmen Wasser haben die Fische mehr Kraft, packen sehr beherzt zu. Im Winter sind die lethargisch und teils sehr vorsichtig, das Wasser wird dazu noch klarer. Beim kleinsten Widerstand kann es das gewesen sein. Der Köder wird gerade erst aufgenommen, die Montage samt Spitze klinkt sich ein, der Fisch war aber noch gar nicht so weit und du setzt den Anhieb ins Leere.

Kurzform:

Beim langen Vorfach kann der Fisch den Köder länger im Maul halten, beim kurzen MUSS der Angler auf Trab sein und die Fische mitspielen.


----------

